# SARM Only



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Need advice from SARM only users please


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a 20 year old client who is using SARM's so I am trying to educate myself to give advice alongside nutrition. 
So he has disclosed use of the following:

Rad 140 (4 weeks) whilst using off the shelf Test Booster, no PCT this was several months ago & there was a break before

MK677 (4 weeks) followed by a stack of LGD & MK677 again with off the shelf Test Booster but no PCT

He wants to repeat the above stack but has asked my advice , the products say take for 4 weeks & break for 8 weeks. 
I have seen suppliers state that LGD doesn't require PCT but it's recommended. 
If he goes on stack as intended, what break would be recommended & would a PCT be advisable.

From research I am shocked at the amount of teenagers asking for advice on SARMs as young as 14 but tons of 17 year olds.

The confusion seems to be that YouTube fitness experts etc will say you need to use SARMs preferably as a stack for at least 8 weeks before seeing any progress which goes against the usage guidelines on the products which is use for 4 weeks max & 8 week off.

LGD 4033 is *Ingredients*: Ligandrol 6mg, Epicatechin 25mg, Armistane 25mg


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

OptimumPT said:


> I have a 20 year old client who is using SARM's so I am trying to educate myself to give advice alongside nutrition.
> So he has disclosed use of the following:
> 
> Rad 140 (4 weeks) whilst using off the shelf Test Booster, no PCT this was several months ago & there was a break before
> ...


 He will need time off, but how long will be dictated by his post-cessation hormone levels / bloodwork.

It is suppressive, even at very low doses.

He / you also need to consider the impact on insulin sensitivity and blood sugar in general from mk677.

My advice - if you aren't well versed / experience in these things you should not advise on it.

However he is your client so I can understand wanting to help / ensure his wellbeing.

My 2 cents - I really don't like SARMs for the fact they are sold like supplements and so readily available to younger lifters.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Bensif said:


> He will need time off, but how long will be dictated by his post-cessation hormone levels / bloodwork.
> 
> It is suppressive, even at very low doses.
> 
> ...


 Yes, agreed, I am just trying to prevent him abusing these products which in my opinion shouldn't be sold to under 21's. I can see why they could be addictive to this age group as the gains in weight albeit mainly water retention I presume is impressive to someone image conscious.

I have seen YouTube videos of people using mk677 for 6 months straight, it clearly says on the product, 4 weeks on then 8 weeks off


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

OptimumPT said:


> Yes, agreed, I am just trying to prevent him abusing these products which in my opinion shouldn't be sold to under 21's. I can see why they could be addictive to this age group as the gains in weight albeit mainly water retention I presume is impressive to someone image conscious.
> 
> I have seen YouTube videos of people *using mk677 for 6 months straight*, it clearly says on the product, 4 weeks on then 8 weeks off


 I would question the efficacy of the mk677 if someone is using this 6 months straight without severe insulin sensitivity issues.

What is written on the product is non-sense. These are being produced / sold under medical regulations. They can write what ever they like (within reason) on the tub. It doesn't make it accurate or useful.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

OptimumPT said:


> Yes, agreed, I am just trying to prevent him abusing these products which in my opinion shouldn't be sold to under 21's. I can see why they could be addictive to this age group as the gains in weight albeit mainly water retention I presume is impressive to someone image conscious.
> 
> I have seen YouTube videos of people using mk677 for 6 months straight, it clearly says on the product, 4 weeks on then 8 weeks off


 If you coach him I'm guessing you are advising on training and more so diet.

I would just be honest and says it's not something you know much about and just stick with what you know.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Philfg said:


> If you coach him I'm guessing you are advising on training and more so diet.
> 
> I would just be honest and says it's not something you know much about and just stick with what you know.


 Just feel obligated to try & steer in the right direction after the disclosure of the usage as there seems to be so much conflicting info out there & youngsters seem to genuinely be influenced by these so called fitness influencers on YouTube


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

OptimumPT said:


> Just feel obligated to try & steer in the right direction after the disclosure of the usage as there seems to be so much conflicting info out there & youngsters seem to genuinely be influenced by these so called fitness influencers on YouTube


 Every one want to hop straight on these days, be it sarms or aas.

Kwik fix society we live in.

I'm guessing you've watched more plates more dates. Derrick on there seems to know his stuff on sarms and aas. Maybe point the lad in his direction.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Client finishing SARM cycle & purchased PCT which has a 2 capsule daily dosage of Arimistane at 75mg amongst other ingredients . The cycle was a MK 677 & LGD 4033 which contains Arimistane 50mg. Would it be advisable to start on 1 capsule of PCT as Arimistane can be a bit harsh & as it was always in the cycle, test levels should not be too badly affected?


----------

